# The Authorized Version is more Literal than I thought.



## God'sElectSaint (May 27, 2015)

I have been reading the NASB quite a bit lately along side the King James. The thing I like about the NASB is the marginal notes. They give a lot of literal/alternate translations in the margin.I have been noticing though that 9 times out of 10 when they put what the literal rendering is in the margin that that ends up being the text of the King James. It happens so often that I have become quite impressed with how often the King James gives the exact literal rendering. I am starting to think the King James is actually more literal then the NASB though I could be wrong. Plus I find them to be quite similar quite often as well. I like also how the NASB brackets a lot of majority text stuff rather then leaving it out or footnoting it. I am thinking these two could be my main study translations. Plus I am now waiting for a beautiful Allan Brevier Red Goatskin KJV!


----------



## ZackF (May 27, 2015)

They are my two favored translations as well though the KJV is fast becoming my first choice. It's sad the NASB never had the marketing savvy behind it the ESV does now. In my lay opinion it is superior to the ESV.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 27, 2015)

Edward,

You inspired me. I purchased a 35 lecture series on textual criticism by Dan Wallace on sale. Even granting his particular "take" on the subject, it should be enlightening. After too many years of dabbling, it seemed like a good idea to examine it in more depth.


----------



## KMK (May 27, 2015)

DMcFadden said:


> I purchased a 35 lecture series on textual criticism by Dan Wallace on sale.



Can you provide a link?


----------



## God'sElectSaint (May 27, 2015)

DMcFadden said:


> Edward,
> 
> You inspired me. I purchased a 35 lecture series on textual criticism by Dan Wallace on sale. Even granting his particular "take" on the subject, it should be enlightening. After too many years of dabbling, it seemed like a good idea to examine it in more depth.



Thanks Dennis! I am not sure how but I am happy to help. The TBS just sent me a bunch of literature. I have been reading up on both sides of the fence. It is important I feel to understand the text underlying the Bible and also who and how it's translated into English.


KS_Presby said:


> though the KJV is fast becoming my first choice.


Yeah, The KJV is my first choice. It's just a wonderful translation and it really sticks with you. I know I am reading the Bible when I pick up the KJV because of the distinct language and I say that not to undermine the quality modern translations. But I think everyone Christian should be a little familiar with the KJV. It has so much history behind it, not to mention the many commentaries,dictionaries and concordances geared toward it.


----------



## reaganmarsh (May 27, 2015)

God'sElectSaint said:


> KS_Presby said:
> 
> 
> > though the KJV is fast becoming my first choice.
> ...



The KJV is indeed an excellent translation.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 27, 2015)

http://reclaimingthemind.org/

Ken, the sale is over. They had an 84% off sale that expired Monday evening. But, my guess is that they put stuff on sale pretty regularly.


----------



## God'sElectSaint (May 27, 2015)

reaganmarsh said:


> God'sElectSaint said:
> 
> 
> > KS_Presby said:
> ...



Yeah brother I think it's actually helped me a lot studying it. Made me dig deeper.


----------

